# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  (؛(؛( الأسوأ و الأفضل في كأس العالم 2010 )؛)؛)

## العالي عالي

* الافضل فى المونديال
**
  أفضل لاعب: ديفيد بيا
 في الوقت الذي ترقب فيه الكثيرون قبل البطولة تألق كريستيانو رونالدو  وليونيل ميسي وواين روني وفرناندو توريس، أكد بيا أنه الحاضر الوحيد في  المونديال.
 تألق بيا في قيادة منتخب بلاده نحو تحقيق اللقب للمرة الأولى في تاريخه بعدما سجل خمسة أهداف "جميلة".
 واجه بيا منافسة كبيرة مع ويسلي شنايدر ودييجو فورلان، ولكنه حسم الصراع بفضل تميزه في أكثر من مركز وأهدافه المؤثرة.
**
  أفضل لاعب صاعد: توماس مولر 
 خطف الموهبة الألمانية الأنظار في كأس العالم 2010 رغم عدم تخطيه الـ20 من عمره بفضل مجهوده الوافر وتأثيره الكبير على فريقه.
 سجل مولر خمسة أهداف وصنع ثلاثة آخرين لحصد لقب هداف البطولة في أول مشاركاته المونديالية.
**
 أفضل مدرب: يواخيم لويف 
 الجميع انتظر الأرجنتين والبرازيل وإنجلترا، ولكن لويف قدم فريقا ألمانيا شابا استحق احترام العالم رغم عدم التتويج بالمونديال.
 حول لويف منتخب ألمانيا من مجرد ماكينات تركض بلا إبداع إلى منتخب يفوز ويمتع بعدما سحق إنجلترا والأرجنتين برباعيات تاريخية.
 فتوليفته الشابة نجحت في بلوغ نصف النهائي وتسجيل أهداف ضعف ما سجلته إسبانيا بطلة المونديال.
**
 أفضل حارس مرمى: إيكر كاسياس 
 بعدما اهتزت شباكه بهدفين في الدور الأول ظن البعض أن عصر كاسياس انتهى.
 ولكنه عاد ليحافظ على نظافة شباكه في الأدوار النهائية حتى التتويج بالبطولة أمام فرق مثل البرتغال وألمانيا وهولندا.
 أنقذ بلاده من التأخر أمام بارجواي وتصدى لركلة الجزاء، وعاود انقاذاته بحرمان أرين روبن من هدفين محققين في نهائي المونديال.
**
 أفضل هدف: جيوفاني فان برونكهورست
 ربما سيبقى الهدف الذي سجله قائد هولندا في مرمى أوروجواي في ذاكرته طوال حياته خاصة أنه اعتزل كرة القدم نهائيا بعد المونديال.
 تسديدة صاروخية من 35 ياردة في أقصى الزاوية اليسرى العليا للحارس، لا يمكن لأحد التصدي لها حتى ولوكان يجلس على العارضة نفسها.
**
 أفضل صدة: نويل فالداريس (هندوراس)
 ربما هي الحسنة الوحيدة لهندوراس في كأس العالم 2010
**
 لحصان الأسود: أوروجواي
 من كان يرشح أوروجواي إلى التواجد بين الأربعة الكبار في المونديال قبل البطولة؟ 
 صعودهم من المجموعة أول على حساب فرنسا وخسارتهم بصعوبة في قبل النهائي أمام هولندا يجعلهم الحصان الأسود بلا منازع.
**
 أكبر مفاجأة: سلوفاكيا تطيح بإيطاليا 
 خروج حامل اللقب من الدور الأول مفاجأة كبيرة، ولكن ماذا لو عرفت أنه كان يحتاج لنقطة أمام سلوفاكيا لم يتمكن حتى من الحصول عليها.
**

 
الأسوأ فى المونديال 
**

 
أسوأ فريق: فرنسا
 عندما تصل إلى كأس العالم ضمن المرشحين للقب، وتخرج من الدور الأول بفضائح وبلا أي فوز يجب أن تنال لقب الأسوأ.
 كأس العالم 2010 بالنسبة للفرنسيين ذكرى سيئة داخل وخارج الملعب يجب أن تمحى قريبا حتى يستعيدوا أمجاد رفقاء زين الدين زيدان.
**
 أسوأ لاعب: واين روني 
 روني لم يذهب إلى جنوب إفريقيا أنه مجرد خيال لصاحب القميص رقم عشرة في إنجلترا.
 هل رأى أحدكم الفتي الذهبي لمانشستر يونايتد الذي سجل 35 هدفا الموسم الماضي في ملاعب المونديال؟
**
 أسوأ مدرب: ريمون دومينيك 
 "دومينيك ليس مدربا، لقد اختار هذه المجموعة ولا يستطيع أن يجعلها تلعب  كوحدة واحدة. عليه أن يضع غروره جانبا لبعض الوقت وأن ينخرط مع الجماعة"  هكذا وصف الأسطورة زين الدين زيدان حال فرنسا.
 مدرب فشل في السيطرة على اللاعبين داخل وخارج الملعب، وودع البطولة  الكبرى الثانية على التوالي من الدور الأول بلا أي فوز وبهدف وحيد.
**
 أسوأ فرصة ضائعة: ياكوبو أيجبيني
 بالتأكيد ستوضع تلك اللقطة ضمن غرائب وطرائف كأس العالم على مدار التاريخ !!!
**
 أسوأ قرار تحكيمي: هدف تيفيز في المكسيك
 ارتكب الحكام العديد من الفضائح في المونديال، ولكن ماذا أسوأ من أن  تسجل هدف وأنت متسلل بثلاث ياردات ولا يوجد أي لاعب بينك وبين الشباك؟.
**
 أسو قرار خططي: مارادونا أمام ألمانيا
 قرر الأسطورة الأرجنتينة خوض مباراته أمام ألمانيا بارتكاز دفاعي وحيد " خافيير ماسكيرانو" وخمسة مهاجمين.
 والنتيجة .... صافرة النهاية انطلقت واللوحة تشير إلى خسارة الأرجنيتن أمام ألمانيا برباعية نظيفة. 
**

 أسوأ حظ: غانا 
 الدقيقة الأخيرة من عمر الوقت الإضافي الثاني لمبارة ربع النهائي أمام أوروجواي وركلة جزاء لممثل إفريقيا في المونديال.
 يدخل "المتخصص" جيان أسامواه لتسديدة الركلة ولكن العارضة تحرم غانا من تأهل تاريخي لنصف النهائي بعد الخسارة بركلات الترجيح.

*

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلموو عالي ع الموضوع

----------


## mylife079

يسلمو  محمد

----------


## دليلة

يسلمو العالي على الطرح

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلمو عالي عالطرح الجميل

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلموووو عالي موضوع رائع 
بس بعتقادي انا افضل لاعب دييغو فولان

----------

